# HUZHOU | Nanxun Greenland Center | 238m x 2 | 781ft x 2 | 52 fl x 2 | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

南浔绿地中心|238m52f×2|主体施工 - 湖州 - 高楼迷摩天族


南浔绿地中心|238m52f×2|主体施工 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





by 苕溪街


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Thank you, ed500 for creating an dedicated SSC thread for this twin tower project. I've known about this project for a bit now as they form an integrated part of the future High Speed Rail station serving Nanxun district in the east of the city of Huzhou. The station next to these towers station is scheduled to open in 2024 as part of the Shanghai - Huzhou High Speed Rail Line. It's a brand new line that more directly connects Shanghai with Huzhou, Wuhu and Hefei whilst avoiding the established cities in between of Jiaxing, Central Suzhou, Wuxi, Hangzhou, Nanjing. Here is some good quality renderings and some info in English on the project on the website of the architectural firm EID Architecture of which is the one that designed this project. 





Environment—Identity | Nanxun Greenland Center







eid-arch.com.hk


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by 苕溪街


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, huzhou is boosting


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-15 by 苕溪街


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-10 by 苕溪街 

West










East


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-08 by 苕溪街


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-22 by 苕溪街


----------

